# Impara a scrivere in italiano o fottiti



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2011)

Ita*g*liani! :mrgreen:

View attachment 4012

Uno dei pochi off topic che meritano ancora oggi :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > I modi di oscuro non mi piacciono,ma tu sei di una stupidità disarmante,sono settimane che fai la figura del giullare,ma non ti  stanchi mai?L'unica vero caso sociale?*non sai neanche scrivere*....
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Gennaio 2013)

:strepitoso:


----------

